# Mic input problem with C-Media 8738



## Zaishi (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey there,
For the past couple of weeks, I've been battling with my PCI CMI8738 and have exhausted all the possible fixes I could think of, even reformatting my computer to no avail.

Basically, my microphone won't work with this sound card. I've tried loads of different drivers on different settings, making sure the mic isn't muted, making sure it's actually plugged into the right socket, and as said above, even formatted my computer.

Specs:
Windows XP SP3
CMI8738 6CH
NVidia 7600GS
Intel Pentium 4 3.00GHz


----------



## Zaishi (Jul 8, 2008)

Nobody....?


----------



## desade (Jul 10, 2008)

why did you format your computer in order to get the mic to work?
anyway,
try a basic test... plug in your mic to the mic-in, then open up your audio control panel, and fiddle around with all volume settings there (that are concerned with audio input) and keep trying out recordings using Sound Recorder... 
if that doesnt work, test the line-in port using the standard "test hardware" routine found in the control panel.... if it doesnt detect an audio input, (usually with some latency numbers), then try re-installing the drivers etc
if it does detect audio input, then everything's there in place, just not sorted out.... fiddle again...
hope that helps


----------



## VIJAY RATHOD (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey there,

Basically, my microphone won't work with this sound card. I've tried loads of different drivers on different settings, making sure the mic isn't muted, making sure it's actually plugged into the right socket, and as said above, even formatted my computer.


PLS. HELP ME FOR THIS


----------



## VIJAY RATHOD (Jul 11, 2008)

Pls. Help Me For This


----------



## artheg (Aug 5, 2008)

VIJAY RATHOD said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Basically, my microphone won't work with this sound card. I've tried loads of different drivers on different settings, making sure the mic isn't muted, making sure it's actually plugged into the right socket, and as said above, even formatted my computer.
> 
> ...


Hey, are u sure it's on RED socket, not ORANGE?
Cause I had same problem :grin:


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I had a similiar problem with a Dell dimention 3000 like this. Never could get the mic to take input.


----------

